# Playas Tijuana



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi all - I would like some some information about those living in Playas Tijuana. WE have been in Colima for 2 months and it is good here, but I want to consider moving to Playas since we can live at my husband's uncle's house for free to take care of it while he is in Colima. I also have found that I want to be closer to Sacramento to see my kids and my elderly mom. I could get on a plane in San Diego and be there in less than a few hours in an emergency. My husband is dual citizen from LA, so no stranger to Baja. Thanks for your information. Best, Deborah


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I like Playas. I almost bought a house there in 2004 but didn´t. They roll up the sidewalks about 10PM there. It is a 25 minute drive to the action in TJ. It appears the home owners look out for each other there. I have a friend from where I used to work visit his mother there all the time and she had lived there for over 30 years and had no problems.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Alan ---- I read alot about the area and had very few negative comments. As far as the action, I have had enough in my life and just want some quiet!


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 10, 2014)

My friends have gone to Playas de Tijuana quite a bit and they have so many nice things to say about it.

I have not been myself yet.... but I plan to go very, very soon.


----------



## claybob (May 6, 2015)

My wife and I said in Playas de TJ with a Mexican host last fall and fell in live with the neighborhood, culture, and people. Its a little gritty, but we felt safe and had a laid back experience.

We are going back this year as another expat trial run.


----------

